# Tapaanko sinut ulkona?



## Setwale_Charm

I would have said: Tapaanko sinua ulkona? here. Why is it not in Partitive?


----------



## jonquiliser

Hmm, I'd say it means something more unlikely (and thus, in this case, more dramatic!) if you use the partitive; "tapaanko sinua enää koskaan?" Whereas if you want to ask to meet up, you'd say "tapaanko sinut siellä?" But I couldn't really give a good explanation, and I might be mistaken. Just wait til the experts come out


----------



## DrWatson

I'm afraid I can give a thorough (and grammatical) answer even though I tried to think this over very carefully.

I did find something that might give a hint. Think about these example sentences:
*Minä tapaan häntä kahvilassa.
*vs*
Minä tapaan hänet **kahvilassa.

*The former sounds like that the speaker goes regularly to the café and meets him/her (occasionally) there. The latter gives the impression that the speaker has specifically made an appointment with him/her to see the person in the café.

Now, in your sentence, if *sinä *were in partitive case, it'd sound like "Do I (occasionally) meet you outside?", whereas using a genitive accusative implies that you've scheduled to meet the person as in English "Shall I meet you outside?"

Hope this helps! And other Finns, perhaps with more expertise, feel free to add something or correct my explanation.

*EDIT: *I was exploring the content of WikiBooks and I found this rather long article about choosing the case of the object. I don't know whether you've seen it already or if it helps but anyway: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Suomen_kieli_ulkomaalaisille/Sisältö/Objektin_sijan_valinta


----------

